# Tyvek is tuff stuff



## ICE (Oct 8, 2011)

It still looks pretty good after a few years.  The guy on his knees spotted a Tiger on a roof from half a block away.  Or maybe he's confused and he thinks I am ICE.







Tigerloose


----------



## atomahutna (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice roof, maybe he can use tyvek for that too.


----------



## ICE (Oct 10, 2011)

atomahutna said:
			
		

> Nice roof, maybe he can use tyvek for that too.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Tyvek makes a good "Jethro" belt to hold up your britches when your belt breakes!

Tyvek is Good stuff! It's up there high on the list with duct tape!

pc1


----------



## jpranch (Oct 13, 2011)

Give me some tyvek, duct (duck?) tape, and a pocket knife and I can build you a shopping mall!


----------

